# powering 4 kicker cvr 12 subs



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

hey homies. were putting a total of 4 kicker cvr 12 subs in my boys caddy. were buying the subs in 2 kicker pre built ported boxes. so it will be 2 boxes with 2 subs per box. each box has 1 terminal for both subs... each box is 2ohm and 1600 watts... how should I power these bad boys? id like to use 1 amp to power all 4 if possible. bang for the buck is the name of the game


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

4 CVR 12s in a properly ported box would take a lotta room.. 

i assume ur gettin the hoookup on the subs

but i gotta ask, why not just get 2 GOOD subs?


----------



## db47201 (Mar 4, 2009)

touchdowntodd said:


> 4 CVR 12s in a properly ported box would take a lotta room..
> 
> i assume ur gettin the hoookup on the subs
> 
> but i gotta ask, why not just get 2 GOOD subs?


some ppl think more is better???


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

build one box or have one done..and what kind of electrical u have in ur car will help determine power


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

I guess I'm just not getting it, I like kicker cvr 12s. and I just thought 4 is better than 2, what is the way to go if u had 1000 more or less to spend on a box amp and sub?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

a G? Two Sundown SA 12's and this amp http://www.db-r.com/sell/store2/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=65_67_69_80

make your own enclosure


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

these subs, You can fucking pound for a thousand dollars my man

http://www.db-r.com/sell/store2/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=70_71&products_id=224


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

this^^^but i would squeeze 80 more bucks and get the 1500v2 damn good amp.u should be able to get a local shop or homie to build a simple box for under 150 take the extra 50 to take the girl out:thumbsup: 

sa 12x2 $400 there r a few other options also skar,osidian,fi ssd 
sa 1500 $300
box $150
misc wire $45
total $900

OOORRRR LOL..a single 15 in the 275 to 375 range would b stupid on that power w same box size and u would b close to same box size..


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

this is somethin ill be lookin into soon and i was thinkin the same thing on the sundown gear 

shit hits HARD .. hell those SA-8s hit hard even! harder than CVR 12s if they are in the right box


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

you could get much better than chinese made sundown subs for that price...... Fi SSD, BL, Q for starters


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

Pitbullx said:


> you could get much better than chinese made sundown subs for that price...... Fi SSD, BL, Q for starters


Funny you say that, because Fi gets their magnets, baskets, steel, and spiders from CHINA. The only US parts on a Fi sub is the coil and cone. But I guess you already knew that, because you know everything about everything ever made, and you'd only recommend the products that you think are superior solely based on facts you don't have correct.

Discuss.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ibanender said:


> Funny you say that, because Fi gets their magnets, baskets, steel, and spiders from CHINA. The only US parts on a Fi sub is the coil and cone. But I guess you already knew that, because you know everything about everything ever made, and you'd only recommend the products that you think are superior solely based on facts you don't have correct.
> 
> Discuss.


lmfaooooooooooooooooo


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

i think im gunna go with kicker solo barric l7 12s in a factory box. should i get the 2 or 4 ohm subs?


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

one really good 15 + one realy good amp = cleaner setup and monster sound


----------



## VALLEYBOY 818 (Oct 16, 2010)

YOU SHOULD RUN A 2400 WATT PERFORMANCE TECHNIQUE AMP AND IT WILL PICK IT UP JUST RIGHT
MY HOMIE HAS 2 KICKER CVR'S WITH A 1000 WATT AMP AND IT KNOCKS HARD 
WITH THE FOUR KICKERS THE PERFORMANCE TECHNIQUE AMP WILL HAVE YOUR TRUNK KNOCKIN BELEIVE ME HOMIE


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

VALLEYBOY 818 said:


> YOU SHOULD RUN A 2400 WATT PERFORMANCE TECHNIQUE AMP AND IT WILL PICK IT UP JUST RIGHT
> MY HOMIE HAS 2 KICKER CVR'S WITH A 1000 WATT AMP AND IT KNOCKS HARD
> WITH THE FOUR KICKERS THE PERFORMANCE TECHNIQUE AMP WILL HAVE YOUR TRUNK KNOCKIN BELEIVE ME HOMIE


No.


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

VALLEYBOY 818 said:


> YOU SHOULD RUN A 2400 WATT PERFORMANCE TECHNIQUE AMP AND IT WILL PICK IT UP JUST RIGHT
> MY HOMIE HAS 2 KICKER CVR'S WITH A 1000 WATT AMP AND IT KNOCKS HARD
> WITH THE FOUR KICKERS THE PERFORMANCE TECHNIQUE AMP WILL HAVE YOUR TRUNK KNOCKIN BELEIVE ME HOMIE


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Brahma Brian said:


> FUCK NO!


fixed^


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> fixed^


Indeed!


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

how did we go from kickers to sundown/Fi back to kicker and performace teknique? LOL

people are always going to think the mainstream stuff is the best..theres a lot of known undergrorund stuff like AA/AQ/sundown/Fi/DC/hertz/audison

xs power batts,or kinetik... DC Power alts shop located in riverside off of lincoln street..

get the Fi or sundown subs/amps...like you said in your first post (best)"bang(quality) for the buck"

and kickers arnt 1600watts each box as stated in your first post...thats just doubling the rms and looking at the "peak power"


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

Im running two 12 kicker cvr 4 ohms wired down to 2ohms and two alpine mrp450 mono amps one to each 12 in 3.0 cubic ft sealed box 2 gauge power wire and ground 0gauge wire to battery from alternator and 0 gauge to block and chassis no capacitor and its giving me 14.5 volts when the bass hits hard it drops down to 13.5 volts. It hits hard nice deep bass


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

With a g I'd go with a pair of 3500 series dd's and a crescendo 3500. Or one 9500 series dd and maybe same amp or a sundown 3000.


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

If those are a bit more than you want to spend then look into a new brand coming out called obsidian audio. http://forum.realmofexcursion.com/subwoofers/74099-obsidian-subwoofers-too-good-true.html


----------



## dmicaraudiovideo (Dec 2, 2011)

touchdowntodd said:


> 4 CVR 12s in a properly ported box would take a lotta room..
> 
> i assume ur gettin the hoookup on the subs
> 
> but i gotta ask, why not just get 2 GOOD subs?


 amen to that


----------



## dmicaraudiovideo (Dec 2, 2011)

low4life86 said:


> I guess I'm just not getting it, I like kicker cvr 12s. and I just thought 4 is better than 2, what is the way to go if u had 1000 more or less to spend on a box amp and sub?


Sundown is ok but its like the new kicker everybody jockin it in a year or so it won't be nothin get one treo cxt 15 or diamond audio d9 tdx or hp there is tons of brands out there and if you have 2 go with cvr kickers just get the L3 its a cvr but square and square pushes 28% more air I don't like square subs my self but the better ones made is mtx ts55 or more power the ts85 they are flat wound coils


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

dmicaraudiovideo said:


> Sundown is ok but its like the new kicker everybody jockin it *in a year or so it won't be nothin* get one treo cxt 15 or diamond audio d9 tdx or hp there is tons of brands out there and if you have 2 go with cvr kickers just get the L3 its a cvr but square and square pushes 28% more air I don't like square subs my self but the better ones made is mtx ts55 or more power the ts85 they are flat wound coils


Don't be so quick to say things with nothing to back it up, just saying...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

dmicaraudiovideo said:


> Sundown is ok but its like the new kicker everybody jockin it in a year or so it won't be nothin get one treo cxt 15 or diamond audio d9 tdx or hp there is tons of brands out there and if you have 2 go with cvr kickers just get the L3 its a cvr but square and square pushes 28% more air I don't like square subs my self but the better ones made is mtx ts55 or more power the ts85 they are flat wound coils


Since Sundown started in 2006, they have grown consistently every year, some years almost DOUBLE the year before. Kicker and several other companies sales have gone DOWN since 2006, why is that? I guess all these new products Sundown is adding must be an indicator they're going away.... dumbass.

Since you're the expert here, let me suggest something. Buy a Treo CXT 15 and a Sundown SA15, post your comparison results. Or wait, I'll save you the trouble. The SA15 will be just as loud and sound better for 1/3 of the cost on 1/3 of the power.

If the L3 is just a CVR but square, why do they have different motors and different t/s parameters? Could it be because they aren't the same at all? While we're at it, if a square sub has 28% more cone area, now does that equate to moving 28% more air? If you have 2 square subs with identical cone area and one has less motor force than the other, it will move less air than the other. If you have identical cone area and equal motor force and one has more excursion it will move more air. If a round sub is a better design than the square sub, the round sub will do better. CONE AREA DOES NOT = LOUDER OR MORE AIR MOVEMENT.

Do you even know what the difference is in a flat wound coil or a round wire coil? Why does flat wound make it magically better? And better yet, did you learn something new so you feel you have to mention it in a post to seem smart?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

dmicaraudiovideo said:


> Sundown is ok but its like the new kicker everybody jockin it in a year or so it won't be nothin get one treo cxt 15 or diamond audio d9 tdx or hp there is tons of brands out there and if you have 2 go with cvr kickers just get the L3 its a cvr but square and square pushes 28% more air I don't like square subs my self but the better ones made is mtx ts55 or more power the ts85 they are flat wound coils


wow. I am a BIG fan of sundown. I am planning on walling my 3000gt with sa8's sometime this summer! Not jocking, it is a great product and they have great customer service. 

Can't compare them to Kicker! I guys you could do a heads up deebee drag. I had some solobaric 10's in the early 90's and they were flat out bad ass but That was a long time ago! I wouldn't pay for another kicker sub...


----------



## dmicaraudiovideo (Dec 2, 2011)

Never sai d sundown was shit just around here everyone jumps on the band waggon so this year sundown is what's hot next year it will be something else the year before this it was AQ and u can tell you are a google freak or maybe you do know your stuff who knows and who cares I don't know any thing about sundown I kinda liked it before everyone started jockin it around here same with kicker and for u 2 say I just learned somethin tryin 2 sound smart get fuckin real dude I do audio and video for a liveing I am not an audiophile install and sale and know the basics unless its somethin I really am in to then I know my shit . Like I said I don't know shit about sundown otherthan its the same build house china parts like everyone else. I have hurd great things about it so far but was also informed it was an internet only brand. That there is no dealer reps ect id if I am wrong let me know as far as round to square subs your right just cuz one is square does not mean its louder how ever it does have 28% more cone then a sub its size and yes I do know the diffrance between flat wound coils to reg. And yes the mtx squares design is better than the kicker and I also know the guy who designed the kicker squares went over to mtx, kicker still has a prob with the cornor still being too tight which is why u get cracks and tares. Don't get so butt hurt when some one states they don't like sundown and I would put treo up aganist it any day win or lose I stick with what I know and loyal 2 not a jump around like aot of peole with car audio now. days and my buddy has 4 sa 12s and my 2 ssp 12's are louder on a treo ssx 2000.1 @2700 watts rms and he's doin 35k rms ???


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

LMAO :roflmao:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

OP-"what should I get?"
other members- "Try this, try that"
OP-"fuck you you are all stupid"


----------



## blackberry913 (Sep 18, 2011)

ibanender said:


> Since Sundown started in 2006, they have grown consistently every year, some years almost DOUBLE the year before. Kicker and several other companies sales have gone DOWN since 2006, why is that? I guess all these new products Sundown is adding must be an indicator they're going away.... dumbass.
> 
> Since you're the expert here, let me suggest something. Buy a Treo CXT 15 and a Sundown SA15, post your comparison results. Or wait, I'll save you the trouble. The SA15 will be just as loud and sound better for 1/3 of the cost on 1/3 of the power.I
> 
> ...


Agreed .. Im a part of team sundown and I ran a single nightshade 18 on like. 900 watts rms and it sounded way better than some kicker set ups around here . I worked at an audio shop and we didn't sell kicker cuz its over rated and over priced if you want to pay for bull shit buy power acoustik or boss but don't diss sundown because they're doin better than some other mainstream companies

Just my 2. Pennies


----------

